# Does Amazon Really Charge to email Docs to Kindle?



## muggle (Feb 25, 2009)

My kindle arrived on the February 24, and I've since then emailed web articles to my kindle at least twice or more a day, so I can enjoy that e-ink experience, but I've never been charged the ten cent fee that Amazon told me about.  Does this mean I'm just lucky?  Does Amazon have a free "grace period"?  Any ideas?  THANKS!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've never, ever been charged in the almost year I've owned a Kindle..and I email many, many documents. 

I don't think anyone has ever been charged.

Welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It has been said in this board that there is no documented occurrence of Amazon charging anyone for this service. However, it is still possible for them to do so in the future. They probably want to keep that open to them.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I email my notes to myself at least twice a week for the last half of last semester and all of this semester....and have yet to be charged


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I've never been charged either.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I've never been charged, but I read on Amazon's site somewhere that they charge in $3 amounts.  And at .10 cents a piece I haven't reaached that. So I don't know what will happen when I do. I have owned a Kindle since Dec. 07, but rarely email to myself.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

As I posted before, Amazon has not charged anyone yet. Som posters state that the y have sent dozens of docs without a charge. It could still happen in the future.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

well, I guess you told us...*snicker*


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ooops, forgot this








Sorry, I get carried away


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I email my notes to myself at least twice a week for the last half of last semester and all of this semester....and have yet to be charged


Wow, that is a really good idea! I wish I had a Kindle back when I was still in school... wait - when did I start to sound like a crotchety old lady? Hey kids, get off my lawn!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry, I just have a warped sense of humor


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah! Over 50 posts!


----------

